# Quiver of Ehlonna



## Skaros

From the SRD:



> This appears to be a typical arrow container capable of holding about 20 arrows. Examination shows that it has three distinct portions, each with an extradimensional space allowing it to store far more than would normally be possible. The first and smallest one can contain up to 60 objects of the same general size and shape as an arrow. The second slightly longer compartment holds up to 18 objects of the same general size and shape as a javelin. The third and longest portion of the case contains as many as six objects of the same general size and shape as a bow (spears, staffs, etc.). Once the owner has filled it, she can command the quiver each round to produce any stored items she wishes.




"...can command the quiver each round to produce any stored item she wishes" seems to imply that removing a single arrow from the quiver is a standard action, as other command activated magic items take a standard action.

Is this the case?  Or is it a free action to remove an object (like an arrow, or even a bow) from the quiver?

My elven archer wants to know.

-Skaros


----------



## kreynolds

Looks like a standard action to me.


----------



## Alchemist

While I have no rules to back me up, it would only be in the spirit of the item that you take items out for free, as a regular quiver allows.  Otherwise, why the heck would you want the thing?  It's obviously meant to replace the mundane quiver and allow greater functionality, not make it hard by rooting through the thing to find that arrow you need right now.


----------



## kreynolds

Alchemist said:
			
		

> *...it would only be in the spirit of the item that you take items out for free, as a regular quiver allows. *




Or a quiver of javelins? Or a quiver of bows, staffs, or spears? See where it gets messed up?


----------



## Alchemist

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Or a quiver of javelins? Or a quiver of bows, staffs, or spears? See where it gets messed up? *




Okay, so what do *you* think it *should* do?  Does it actually make sense to you that the "magical quiver of holding" takes an action to retrieve an arrow?  Perhaps for the other items, but not for the arrows.  This is obviously not how it is worded, and it would appear to do well from rewording.  Or house ruling. 

I agree that it says it takes a standard action, but that makes the item a useless piece of crap.  I'm pretty sure they didn't design it to be a useless piece of crap. 

Edit:  changed full to standard.  Not thinking yet.


----------



## Skaros

Quite the worthless item then.  Bag of holding allows for storage of more arrows than the Quiver of Ehlonna (even type I holds 250 pounds!), and removing them is a move equivalent action if the bag isn't too overloaded.......just have the arrows secured in quivers so they don't rupture the bag.

If you want to store your bow, just get a glove of storing...free action to retrieve it.

Is there any DMG errata out?  I don't have access to wizards.com while at work.

Thanks,

Skaros


----------



## Skaros

Alchemist said:
			
		

> *Okay, so what do *you* think it *should* do?  Does it actually make sense to you that the "magical quiver of holding" takes an action to retrieve an arrow?  Perhaps for the other items, but not for the arrows.  This is obviously not how it is worded, and it would appear to do well from rewording.  Or house ruling.
> 
> I agree that it says it takes a full action, but that makes the item a useless piece of crap.  I'm pretty sure they didn't design it to be a useless piece of crap.  *




Hey, don't take it out on kreynolds....I dont think he's fighting for standard actions to retrieve arrows, just pointing out that the rules seem to fight for it.  I could be wrong, of course.

-Skaros


----------



## Ravellion

Spirit of the rules, not the letter. Normally, that still leaves room for debate, but in this case, I think it is pretty clear cut. Remember that a 16th level hasted archer can shoot 6 arrows a round. His regular quiver would be depleted in 3.33 rounds. I think there is a niche for a bigger "Quiver of Holding" type item, and the Quiver of Ehlonna fills it. When you compare to a bag of holding, the quiver bites... unless you can retrieve arrows as normal.

Rav


----------



## kreynolds

Alchemist said:
			
		

> *Okay, so what do *you* think it *should* do? *




For 1,800gp? Free action, once per round. Just take a look at Heward's Handy Haversack. It's basically just that, except it has a much smaller storage capacity.


----------



## kreynolds

Skaros said:
			
		

> *I could be wrong, of course. *




Nope. I think it needs a fix.


----------



## Alchemist

Skaros said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, don't take it out on kreynolds....I dont think he's fighting for standard actions to retrieve arrows, just pointing out that the rules seem to fight for it.  I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> -Skaros *




Ahh.  Please, don't get the impression I'm in a huff and having a go at him.  I agree with his interpretation and was just curious as to what he would do in his game.  That's all.


----------



## Taren Seeker

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *
> 
> For 1,800gp? Free action, once per round. Just take a look at Heward's Handy Haversack. It's basically just that, except it has a much smaller storage capacity. *




Nah, more than once a round. Remember, you're not necessarily limited to one free action a round. It's DM discretion.

I think that comparing the cost to the gloves and Hewards is a good way to go. The quiver is greatly limited in terms of what it can hold for only a 200gp reduction in cost. I'd let it be a free action for all of your attacks.


----------



## Skaros

kreynolds said:
			
		

> *For 1,800gp? Free action, once per round. Just take a look at Heward's Handy Haversack. It's basically just that, except it has a much smaller storage capacity. *




I'm biased, but thinking that free actions to remove arrows would be in order (more than once per round), as a normal quiver.

Its only a few hundred gold less than a type I bag of holding, and has a much narrower purpose (can't hold 30 cubic feet of generic items, certainly!).

Then again, perhaps I should just create a new item called "Quiver of Skaros" that only holds arrows (perhaps a 100 or so), and has the unlimited free actions to draw them.   Its not like I want to go storing a bunch of javelins or anything.

-Skaros


----------



## Magic Rub

> This appears to be a typical arrow container capable of holding about 20 arrows. Examination shows that it has three distinct portions, each with an extradimensional space allowing it to store far more than would normally be possible. The first and smallest one can contain up to 60 objects of the same general size and shape as an arrow. The second slightly longer compartment holds up to 18 objects of the same general size and shape as a javelin. The third and longest portion of the case contains as many as six objects of the same general size and shape as a bow (spears, staffs, etc.). Once the owner has filled it, she can command the quiver each round to produce any stored items she wishes.




Kreynolds seems to be correct. I think it's just poorly worded. 



> she can command the quiver each round to produce any stored items she wishes.




The _"items"_ part of this blurb seems to hint that you should be able to pull out more the one item in around. I would let you draw from it like a regular quiver (with all the neat bonuses that this one provides).


----------



## Eccles

My reading on the Quiver is that you can open one of the pockets and have it function as a normal quiver, so if you've got 50 normal arrows in there you can shoot much as normal.

However if in the 'spear' pocket, amongst your mixed assortment of +2 and +3 spears ('coz you're very _very_ wealthy), you have a +5 lightning spear of dragon slaying, you could command the quiver to bring that one out as your standard action. Then you could go back to the arrow pocket and carry on shooting...

It has to function as a normal quiver, or else, as you're saying, what's the point? Giving it a slight _Hewards_ power for when you want the arrow that's going to nail the vampire is cool though.


----------



## Xarlen

Sometimes, the words of pimps are not what you want to hear. But they are true.  

I agree the arrows should be a free action, but yanking out a spear, staff, bow, bla bla bla, is gunna be more difficult. 

Of course, the quiver has a thing up on HHH and the Bag o' Holding; you can put sharp pointy things in it, and it don't pop. 

I have a Minotaur Deepwood Sniper who's going to use this little sucker for his advantage. Arrows almost the size of javelins, Huge longspears... Bwhahaha!


----------



## Skaros

Hey!  Also, finally a good place to store the iconic 10 foot pole adventurers found so useful.

-Skaros


----------



## Magic Rub

Skaros said:
			
		

> *Hey!  Also, finally a good place to store the iconic 10 foot pole adventurers found so useful.
> 
> -Skaros *




Hey Kreynolds why don't you have a sig. pic for that yet?

10 foot pole - Iconic Item


----------



## The Crafter Kid

In the DMG it is stated that the quiver brings forth the item your looking for and you draw it as though it was non-magical. so no it isn't a piece of garbage.


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash

Weird, out of curiosity which site did you use as your source?
Only ask cause d20srd for 3.5 E, PF and 5E (under the name Efficient Quiver for OGL purposes) all contain wording more in line with the text printed in the 3.5 DMG.

From 3.5 DMG pg. 265:


> Once the owner has filled it, the quiver can produce any item she wishes, as if from a regular quiver or scabbard. The _quiver of Ehlonna_ weighs the same no matter whet's placed inside it.




The first of the two lines, while similar to your quote, clearly spells out that an action to draw from the quiver is determine by what item you are trying to retrieve; free action for arrows and without the Quick Draw feat (or the like), a Move action for the rest. The second line, which you might have accidentally excluded, raises the value of the item by ensuring its weight doesn't change, should your DM insist on keeping track.

Even if we ignore the information I posted here, and focus exclusively upon the last line of you quote, the only interpenetration I can reasonable come it is thus: With a command (standard action) you switch between one of the three compartments. You may only use this ability once per round, even if you somehow acquire more than one standard action in a round. While a compartment is active, you draw from the quiver using the normal rules that would apply to the item(s) being drawn.


----------



## Deset Gled

BlackSeed_Vash said:


> Weird, out of curiosity which site did you use as your source?
> 
> From 3.5 DMG pg. 265:




Just in case the two of you didn't notice, this thread originated in 2002.  That means it was about D&D version 3.0 (before .0 was even a thing).  Also, Sean K. Reynolds was one of the developers of 3.0, which is why people are so interested in his opinions.

If "The Crafter Kid" is literally a kid, this thread could be older than he is!


----------



## BlackSeed_Vash

Yeah... I notice the day after.
Reminder to self: Never post well after "bed time".


----------

